# Simplicity with Craftsman Paint and Logo



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw a simplicity Garden tractor at Sears yesterday. Same hood and frame etc... Could this be IT for quality? I felt terrible seeing this beauty in Black with the craftsman logo on it. Does anyone else feel this is wrong, even though Simplicity is owned under the name of Briggs and Stratton? 

Who is going to make a quality tractor after the fall of the Port Washington, WI plant? Is someone gonna step forward eventually and bring back the quality???

This is a growing problem, look at Bolens and Troy-bilt, and even Toro lawn tractors. All owned under MTD.....and they are nothing but junk with quality names that dont live up to the machines standards.

Anyone else have any word on this issue?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's the American way anymore it seems. Surprised they aren't made in China to boot.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's sad! The only saving grace is that we'll have the ones from yesteryear to keep the memory alive.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

There arent many lawntractor manufacturers anymore - MTD does own quite a few different brands. Briggs motors ARE made in China today actually. Most of todays steel does come from China as well. Most people demand cheeper products, the US companies cant compete and send the manufacturing over seas, build em dirt cheep, and send em back at 3 times the price.

I own quite a few different makes and models and years of tractors, everything from AYP, 'real craftsmans' , a real simplicity, murrays and MTD's - even an original toro. I have 'real' USA briggs motors in nearly all my machines - altho im not sure where my 03 murray's briggs is made.

My newest MTD is a 2003 bolens as well - chassis seems built pretty strong ( basically only decent thing - PO chopped the rest of it up)- while my oldest is an 85 mastercut. All my tractors have had issues, mainly because the PO neglected them - it wasnt because of any manufacturer failures.

I did buy brand new back in '92 a white LT12- a MTD- its 18 years old, 90% original ( replaced a mandrel, replaced the starter gear, replaced the front axle with a used one i had) - still has factory paint on chassis and deck, original deck blades, original belts ( ill need to replace those sometime) , original tires- and my dad still uses it to mow 2 acres with every week. Ive never noticed if it was made in USA or China tho.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

ARGEE, nice toy!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> That's sad! The only saving grace is that we'll have the ones from yesteryear to keep the memory alive.



Yep cause they dont make them like they use too..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree- my 69 simplicity has like the heaviest deck out of all my tractors, i also have a 'spare' one off a 70's simplicity i unfortunately had to junk ( PO ******* engineered the thing too much) - that too is hefty to lug around, while the decks on my MTD's are light as a feather practically- no wonder most of them had some huge rot holes in em. 


Personally i like older tractors - most were fully made of steel , very little plastic - alot of them were all square and boxy, but it gave them character - not like todays rounded off egg tractors. 

I never understood why ( besides saving some extra metal/plastic) manufacturers would bother to round off tractors - i mean its not like for areodynamics and better fuel economy.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I agree- my 69 simplicity has like the heaviest deck out of all my tractors, i also have a 'spare' one off a 70's simplicity i unfortunately had to junk ( PO ******* engineered the thing too much) - that too is hefty to lug around, while the decks on my MTD's are light as a feather practically- no wonder most of them had some huge rot holes in em.
> 
> 
> Personally i like older tractors - most were fully made of steel , very little plastic - alot of them were all square and boxy, but it gave them character - not like todays rounded off egg tractors.
> ...



I have a guy i do service on his mower its a ztr simplicity colt, and it takes 2 people too remove the deck. I bet it weighs atleast 300lbs its 1/4 steel 52" cut and man its heavy. They really did build them to last..


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

A Simplicity with Craftsman paint and logo sold at Sears? That's like selling fine hickory smoked ham and labeling it Spam and selling it at Walmart. I'm sorry,I'm Partial and I know it.


----------

